# Older trucks rock!



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

My truck is a 2005 and it is on its third Duramax engine, trans, and T-case, I drive a great deal. I take very good mechanical care of my vehicles, everything works but I don't really worry about paint, wheels, or dings.

Whats cool about older vehicles is when they get random gremlins like the wipers going off one time for no reason or the radio changing stations. This morning I noticed my seat was getting hot and saw the seat heater was on so I turned it off. So a little farther down the road the seat is getting hot again and once again it is on. I am still working on my first cup of coffee so I was a little slow. The third time I start watching the button and sure enough it turns its self on, bingo I got a Gremlin. I try all the normal man fixes " tap the switch, hit the switch, hit the door, open door while driving and slam door, etc " but nothing worked. Finally I said forget it and the dang thing turned off on its own!!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have to agree that older truck rock. That is why I have a '53 F100.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have a 3.5 yo Ford truck that has those kinds of gremlins.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have to agree that older truck rock. That is why I have a '53 F100.


Sweeeet ride! My dream truck is a 55-56, one of the only fords I'd drive and not be embaressed. But of course it'd have to have a small block.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I can pull the key out of the ignition of my 2002 Jeep and it'll keep running

Oh, and I can choose when to wear my seatbelt...it doesn't have that awful ding-ding alarm


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> My truck is a 2005 and it is on its third Duramax engine, trans, and T-case, I drive a great deal. I take very good mechanical care of my vehicles, everything works but I don't really worry about paint, wheels, or dings.
> 
> Whats cool about older vehicles is when they get random gremlins like the wipers going off one time for no reason or the radio changing stations. This morning I noticed my seat was getting hot and saw the seat heater was on so I turned it off. So a little farther down the road the seat is getting hot again and once again it is on. I am still working on my first cup of coffee so I was a little slow. The third time I start watching the button and sure enough it turns its self on, bingo I got a Gremlin. I try all the normal man fixes " tap the switch, hit the switch, hit the door, open door while driving and slam door, etc " but nothing worked. Finally I said forget it and the dang thing turned off on its own!!!


Three engines later? Lol


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

gom1 said:


> Three engines later? Lol


You got green.:rotfl:


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

My 05 Chevy Duramax does not need the key in it to run either. From the outside my truck jus looks like a crew cab dually work truck but its got all the goodies. Turbo upgrade, lift pump, exhaust, intake, slotted / drilled rotors, SS brake lines, built trans, billet converter, built T-case, upgraded engine and trans from LLY to LBZ, with the flip of a switch it puts down over 500hp to the tire.







As for OLD trucks my father restores Split windows and he have 4 or 5 of them in the barn right now. He never sells any of them he just keeps tinkering on them. Each year he goes to South Dakota to shoot ditch chickens with his brothers and he brings another one back. The only vehicle in his barn that I am worried about is my 1977 FJ40 Toyota Landcruiser. Its in perfect condition and I have a complete new spare engine vacuum sealed in plastic.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My 1996 F250 still runs like a champ. That 7.3 Powerstroke just runs! It has a few quirks, but it's been a good truck since I bought her in 2002. I call it "Old Black" after the truck mentioned in Lyle Lovett's "The Truck Song". Just seems to fit. My 2011 F350 is called "Jolly" after the Jolly Green Giant. It's a forest green crew cab, long bed and with the Ranch Hand Bumpers, is about as long as a small aircraft carrier.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> I have a 3.5 yo Ford truck that has those kinds of gremlins.


They circled the problem for ya'


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> They circled the problem for ya'


At least I am still on my first engine!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

No kidding


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Worm Drowner said:


> My 1996 F250 still runs like a champ. That 7.3 Powerstroke just runs! It has a few quirks, but it's been a good truck since I bought her in 2002. I call it "Old Black" after the truck mentioned in Lyle Lovett's "The Truck Song". Just seems to fit. My 2011 F350 is called "Jolly" after the Jolly Green Giant. It's a forest green crew cab, long bed and with the Ranch Hand Bumpers, is about as long as a small aircraft carrier.


 I am a 7.3 guy, I love that engine and have worked on them a great deal. There are very few things that ever go wrong with them. Make sure you order a Cam sensor off ebay and keep it in your glove box. The cam sensor is the #1 thing that goes bad when they get old and it is very easy to change. you need a 10mm wrench and it is located on the front of the engine, passenger side above the balancer. It has a Fork that holds it in with a 10mm bolt.

The biggest restriction you have on the 1996 is the Down pipe from the turbo. Your engine will love you to death if your replace the factory down pipe with a 60 dollar after market down pipe. The install is not to bad if you spray the V clamp on the back of the turbo with penetrating oil first and let it sit for a while.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

gom1 said:


> Three engines later? Lol


I would assume he's either got a ton of miles, building engines and tranny for upgrades or both. 3 Allison's in 10 years? I'd have a hard time believing they're all duds but anything is possible.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got an old truck


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

2006 Tundra, 112K miles. Still runs like a champ, no major problems so far, only minor stuff. I love it, although it doesnt have a lot of the glitz that newer trucks have (back up camera, ease down tailgate, etc) I will drive it forever, or until it starts to have mechanical problems.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

One of my first vehicles was a 1969 F100 4x4 stepside with the inline 6. My mother sold that truck while I was in the UK without consulting me and I've been looking for another one pretty much ever since. There aren't a lot of 4x4 of that vintage, nor a whole lot of stepside trucks that year either, so finding both is a real challenge. One day, I'll probably buy a fleetside 4x4 and just replace the bed on it. I can't really say why I liked that truck so much, I just did. Horrible gas mileage (9MPG), slow, no a/c, no power steering, but I really liked it.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

devil1824 said:


>


Sexy


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

coastman said:


> I've got an old truck


68? I have w 72


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

oOslikOo said:


> I would assume he's either got a ton of miles, building engines and tranny for upgrades or both. 3 Allison's in 10 years? I'd have a hard time believing they're all duds but anything is possible.


Maybe,I could see that with a dodge but not so much with the chebby....2500 ram trannys are juuuunk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> They circled the problem for ya'


I see it, the circles in plain view.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Solodaddio said:


> 68? I have w 72


70


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

My truck has 500k on it easy, as for engines and transmission I am hard on them. The factory trans will last a couple weeks once you turn a Duramax up. An built trans will last a good while depending on your tune level and driving style. The first LLY engine let go because I let the wife drive while I slept. A small EGR hose on the intake broke and she just kept on driving until the engine was out of coolant. The second LLY engine let go a little over a year ago on the way to POC hauling my airboat, it burned #1 piston. I did not have a lift pump and she went lean. The new engine is a LBZ and it is doing good except for the turbo vanes sticking but I will be replacing the turbo in the next month or so.

In case you are interested the LLY 5 speed Allison and the LBZ 6 speed are the same trans! If you take the valve body and internal trans wiring harness from a 6 speed allison and put it in a 5 speed Allison you will turn your 5 speed Allison into a 6 speed. You will also need the TCM for the 6 speed trans.

If you live in a gated neighborhood on the golf course you had better have your ducks in a row because swapping one of these out in a weekend is a chore. The wife was not to happy.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

sorry wrong pic, here it is.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

bg said:


> One of my first vehicles was a 1969 F100 4x4 stepside with the inline 6. My mother sold that truck while I was in the UK without consulting me and I've been looking for another one pretty much ever since. There aren't a lot of 4x4 of that vintage, nor a whole lot of stepside trucks that year either, so finding both is a real challenge. One day, I'll probably buy a fleetside 4x4 and just replace the bed on it. I can't really say why I liked that truck so much, I just did. Horrible gas mileage (9MPG), slow, no a/c, no power steering, but I really liked it.


Might be time to trade in the mom.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought my 2001 F350 crew 7.3 new. Now it has 320,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ. No, it doesn't have a navigation system, backup camera, etc. But in 2001, for me, it was a huge upgrade. It was the first truck that I ever owned that had an automatic transmission or electric windows.

Go ahead.....call me *******


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I bought my 2001 F350 crew 7.3 new. Now it has 320,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ. No, it doesn't have a navigation system, backup camera, etc. But in 2001, for me, it was a huge upgrade. It was the first truck that I ever owned that had an automatic transmission or electric windows.
> 
> Go ahead.....call me *******


What's electric windows?


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I bought my 2001 F350 crew 7.3 new. Now it has 320,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ. No, it doesn't have a navigation system, backup camera, etc. But in 2001, for me, it was a huge upgrade. It was the first truck that I ever owned that had an automatic transmission or electric windows.
> 
> Go ahead.....call me *******


 PLEASE let me take your truck for a week! Your truck needs some love so bad. At least let me wash your engine and change those leaking inner cooler boots. Down pipe, open the back of the turbo, remove intake tube heater, after market air cleaner and she would purr like a kitten.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

coastman said:


> 70


It looks good, especially the stance. The wheels are tucked in all purty!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok I'll admit it I like the 6.6 duramax's, the look of the newer ones isn't all that bad after you get used to them. I know I'm going to catch a lot of chit for that comment. I just wasn't a fan of the government bailout deal. A question I do have for Crowhater is, what do you think about where they put the DEF tank on the newer ones ? I've heard a few friends talk about getting them broke ect. I'm not trying to start something here I'm just curious. Also Crow do you think there is a big difference between the 6.6 Duramax and the 6.7 power stroke ? BTW you have some skills man, nice work and truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Solodaddio said:


> It looks good, especially the stance. The wheels are tucked in all purty!


Thanks, it's got air ride suspension. I can lower it quite a bit more.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> PLEASE let me take your truck for a week! Your truck needs some love so bad. At least let me wash your engine and change those leaking inner cooler boots. Down pipe, open the back of the turbo, remove intake tube heater, after market air cleaner and she would purr like a kitten.


I got an 03 model looking for a foster parent for a week! haha


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got an '02 GMC Sierra extended cab that I bought new and it only has 103,000 miles on it. Everything is original from the factory except a bedliner. It's never been wrecked, still has the original brakes, and never had a wrench on the engine or trans., except for fluid changes. I rarely drive it, it stays in the garage, and it still looks fairly new except for a crack in the windshield. I hate the thought of parting with it and I doubt that I will. I catch a lot of ^%$%# from my buds who are all driving newer model trucks (all with very large bank payments too), but there's just something about an older truck that you don't have to baby anymore or be too careful where you park it. Rock on older truck owners!!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

SetDaHook said:


> I've got an '02 GMC Sierra that I bought new and it only has 103,000 miles on it. I rarely drive it, it stays in the garage, and it still looks fairly new except for a crack in the windshield. I hate the thought of parting with it and I doubt that I will. I catch a lot of ^%$%# from my buds who are all driving newer model trucks (all with very large bank payments too), but there's just something about an older truck that you don't have to baby anymore or be too careful where you park it. Rock on older truck owners!!


I have an 01 vortec and I love it. She's a 2500 and has been riden hard. She's just huntin rig and field work rig now since I bought a 13 duramax and your statement is true. My lab rides in covered in mud from huntin and I don't worry one bit. I've got mud that has to have bonded to the truck. Truck hasn't been washed in 3 years. It's rained in the truck I can't tell you how many times and all electronics work. Fuel pump, tensioner, back window, and a hub is all that's needed fixin. My driver side control panel comes apart but everything still works, and she gets hung up in defrost sometimes lol . But with this old rig I don't worry about chit happening to. 275,300 on the ticker and I'll be pullin 7,000 pounds 400 miles home tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Ok I'll admit it I like the 6.6 duramax's, the look of the newer ones isn't all that bad after you get used to them. I know I'm going to catch a lot of chit for that comment. I just wasn't a fan of the government bailout deal. A question I do have for Crowhater is, what do you think about where they put the DEF tank on the newer ones ? I've heard a few friends talk about getting them broke ect. I'm not trying to start something here I'm just curious. Also Crow do you think there is a big difference between the 6.6 Duramax and the 6.7 power stroke ? BTW you have some skills man, nice work and truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry but I wont own a DEF truck, if I did own one it would be an out of warranty vehicle and I would delete the system. You would not believe the fuel mileage and performance increase a DEF vehicle gets once you delete it all.

As far as diesels the 6.6 Duramax is the best thing going.

Fords new engine is not bad but it will break the bank if you have to get work and its out of warranty.

Dodge is the same as always, the engine will be running after the truck rust away but their transmission are weak and they go through front end parts like they are made out of paper. Standard front end part for a new Dodge diesel will cost you $1000.00. Get some bigger tires and a heavy front bumper and the front end will be shot 15-30k depending on how you drive.

CAUTION!!! A friend of mine has a new Ford Stroke and his wife decided to add DEF while he was at work. She poured that whole 2.5 gallon container into the fuel tank. The truck was idling out front with about a 1/4 tank of fuel and it shut off. He called me to ask what to do and I informed him that it was a $10,000 dollar mistake! I told him to buy two sets of filters and I will see if I can fix it. I removed the fuel tank, filters, blew out all the lines, fuel rail, etc. Then added 1/4 tank of new fuel with two cans of seafoam. I pressurized the fuel tank at the filler neck with an air hose and used a gas soaked rag in the air intake to get her to start. It took a while but I got her back to life. If you ever see DEF in diesel it separates in seconds and the DEF goes to the bottom like a white jelly.

I would add that the truck was hooked to a goose neck slant horse trailer in the pasture and it was raining. Ant bites, soaking wet, covered in diesel, and a pile of horse poo right under the tank. WOMEN DO THIS STUFF TO DRIVE US INSANE!!!

Offroad use
Todays vehicles plug into the inspection computers and tell the computer if they are running right. You can go into your computer and shut off all your PIDS and your computer will tell the inspection computer your truck is running great.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like you have this diesel mechanic stuff down Crow. 

My truck isn't as old as some of y'all have mentioned but my 08 duramax has been deleted and I have efi live on it. Looking to add a air dog 2 lift pump system to it in the near future. At times it seems to starve a little for fuel. 

I sure do want a new truck with all the fancy new bells and whistles but have a hard time wanting to start over with the fancy new payments.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Reynolds4 said:


> Sounds like you have this diesel mechanic stuff down Crow.
> 
> My truck isn't as old as some of y'all have mentioned but my 08 duramax has been deleted and I have efi live on it. Looking to add a air dog 2 lift pump system to it in the near future. At times it seems to starve a little for fuel.
> 
> I sure do want a new truck with all the fancy new bells and whistles but have a hard time wanting to start over with the fancy new payments.


 I EFIlive V2, I am currently playing with a Kory Willis 5 position tune 30-240hp. For sure get a lift pump! I don't care if its a Dodge, Ford, or Chevy, all of these diesels want a lift pump! The factory injector pumps do a poor job at best pulling fuel!

On the 08 you need to check the rubber fuel line that connects the steel lines under the drivers door on the frame, if they are getting soft / spongy you need to replace them. Don't buy a new steel line fuel kit from GM, just cut out the rubber section and add new rubber hose with clamps.

The fuel filter housing is another problem area on Duramax. They have several O-rings that are prone to leak, and I am not talking fuel, im talking leak as in suck air. You can get an O-ring kit for the housing pretty cheap ( 5-10 dollars ) and its a pretty easy job.

The next issue with an older Duramax or one with 100K miles is the FPRV ( fuel pressure regulator Valve ). This is the plug that is in the end of your fuel rail on the driver side of your engine. Hot diesel fuel causes the spring in the valve to get weak over time and you get low fuel pressure. ( code P0087 ) This is an easy thing to test for, you perform the BOTTLE TEST. On that fuel rail at the back is a 1/8" hose that is looped like a horse shoe. unplug the hose from the rail and but a bolt in the end of the hose to plug it off, now attach a section of 1/8" fuel hose to the nipple on the fuel rail. Take the other end of the hose you attached and put it in a bottle. Tape the hose to the bottle so it does not come out. Now take the truck for a drive down the street and do a couple full power launches. Come back and check to see if you have any diesel in the bottle. If you do you need to replace the FPRV plug or take your factory plug apart and shim the spring with a washer.

If your fuel pressure is low your truck will run in limp mode and feel like it does not have as much power. code P0087

My VGT turbo has been sticking as of late and last weekend I drilled two holes in the Hot side of my turbo housing and filled it with Ez-Off oven cleaner + penetrating oil. I taped the hole 1/8' NPT and installed pipe plugs. Its much better than the 7-10 hours to remove the turbo.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*My all time favorite old truck.*

Oh the memories. Never laughed so hard before or after that show.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I threw that code the other day coming home from San Antonio and it went to limp mode. I'd say it ran like it was in stock mode when it went to limp and it started flashing that I need to change my fuel filter. I cleared the code and it has not went back into limp mode yet.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Reynolds4 said:


> I threw that code the other day coming home from San Antonio and it went to limp mode. I'd say it ran like it was in stock mode when it went to limp and it started flashing that I need to change my fuel filter. I cleared the code and it has not went back into limp mode yet.


 Be careful, that is how I burned #1 piston! Change your fuel filter, your factory CP3 pump is working like a humming birds heart trying to feed that tune. Be safe, purchase a lift pump. Once you have a lift pump you can remove your factory fuel filter housing and loop the fuel hose. That's assuming the lift pump you get has the double filters.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> Be careful, that is how I burned #1 piston! Change your fuel filter, your factory CP3 pump is working like a humming birds heart trying to feed that tune. Be safe, purchase a lift pump. Once you have a lift pump you can remove your factory fuel filter housing and loop the fuel hose. That's assuming the lift pump you get has the double filters.


Good to know. I was looking at the dual filtered system.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Great technical advice man,thanks for sharing!! Even though I don't have a dirtymax.sound like you know your chit


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

stdreb27 said:


> Might be time to trade in the mom.


LOL, I did that a long time ago. This was one of her more egregious "eff you, Son" moments (she was upset with me for getting engaged), but far from the only one, or the worst.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm also pretty good at LS engines, big block Chevy, 500 Cadillacs, and Small blocks Chevys. Over the fall I did a complete top end Rebuild of an Iveco 16L offshore boat engine, that was a bear.

I am not a mechanic, I work in the oil & gas world. My whole life I have been into race cars, airboats, trucks, etc, and it has made me proficient at turning wrenches.

Don't want you guys to think I only pick on trucks! I have scattered 3 engines in my car and at least 5 transmissions. About 2 months ago I finally sold her and now I have the itch for a new toy.


Here is proof you can pull the engine out of the top of a C6 corvette but you need a shoe horn to get it back in.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> I am a 7.3 guy, I love that engine and have worked on them a great deal. There are very few things that ever go wrong with them. Make sure you order a Cam sensor off ebay and keep it in your glove box. The cam sensor is the #1 thing that goes bad when they get old and it is very easy to change. you need a 10mm wrench and it is located on the front of the engine, passenger side above the balancer. It has a Fork that holds it in with a 10mm bolt.
> 
> The biggest restriction you have on the 1996 is the Down pipe from the turbo. Your engine will love you to death if your replace the factory down pipe with a 60 dollar after market down pipe. The install is not to bad if you spray the V clamp on the back of the turbo with penetrating oil first and let it sit for a while.


I've replaced several CPS during my ownership. It's a 10 minute job if I'm feeling lazy.

One of the first things I did when I bought the truck was replace the exhaust system, turbo back. Fortunately, my down pipe was easy. No bending the cab lip to make it fit. I also put in a tranny temp gauge & a pyrometer, AFE Stage II intake and an Edge Evolution tuner. Despite all this, my 6.7 will run circles around it. Of course, that is until one of those damned sensors goes out...

Of course, it doesn't hurt that my dad retired at age 70 from Mustang CAT after spending 50+ years as a diesel mechanic. He'll be 80 this year and can't turn a wrench himself much anymore, but he can still look over my shoulder and give sound advice. If it has pistons, I honestly believe he can fix it.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Crowhater, you sound like you know your chit.

Don't want to hijack your thread, but since you posted a car, I have a question.

I owned a 69 Z/28 camaro when I was young with the 302 (only way they came if they were real). I feel it was the fastest car I ever owned.

I have friends that think a LT1 could beat it, which I don't agree. I own a LT1 Vette but I don't want to discount their opinion, because my friend in the 70's had a 69 Chevelle with a Vette engine. It was an automatic with a shift kit and I felt it could beat my Z.

We raced and I absolutely blew him away. My car just felt different, but it surely had the power.

What say you on a 302 vs an LT1?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> Sweeeet ride! My dream truck is a 55-56, one of the only fords I'd drive and not be embaressed. But of course it'd have to have a small block* Chevy.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> FIFY


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

TXShooter said:


> Crowhater, you sound like you know your chit.
> 
> Don't want to hijack your thread, but since you posted a car, I have a question.
> 
> ...


 That is a question that would be real hard to answer. The 307 was a destroked small block that was designed to turn HIGH rpm, it made good HP but was weak on torque. Pair this engine with a light weight car and you have a good combination. Other than maybe an Opel GT I don't think anything back then was as light as your LT1 corvette.

it all comes down to power / weight.

In factory configuration I ran 7.3 second 1/8 mile, there is nothing back then that could do that.

Modified I ran an ERL LS3 Super deck II block with a 4" donivan sleeve, total cubes 427. The engine built was 450# maybe. My whole car weighed in at 3000# full of fuel and me in it. It would click off 6.3 second 1/8 with a 1.38 sec 60'.

the 307 is a small light car would be a beast but compared to a factory aluminum LS3 it would be a puppy and I pretty confident it would have a hard time with an LT1.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

The Z/28 was a 302, not a 307. Chevy only made it for three years, 67-69.

It is totally different compared to a 307, if fact there probably is no comparison.

I would love to hear your opinion on the 302.

By the way the 302 had both high torque and high rpm.

Thanks.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Crowhater, I just checked out the specs on the torque and it sounds like you are right.

I beat a lot of cars in the 70's with that car and it was my favorite car I have ever owned, but I guess a light weight LT1 would beat it.

They just feel different. As I said earlier, you know your chit.

Thanks, and I hope your old truck thread will get back on track.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

The 307 was a small bore with a long stroke, a loser as far as a performance motor.
The 302 was a large bore with a short stroke. Ran good in light cars with high numerical gears.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I had the high gears.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

TXShooter said:


> The Z/28 was a 302, not a 307. Chevy only made it for three years, 67-69.
> 
> It is totally different compared to a 307, if fact there probably is no comparison.
> 
> ...


Lol. Used to sell car parts. Was early on. Lots of harassing vw bug water pumps and radiators.

Then they brought on the 302 Chevy.

Ate my lunch.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ralph7 said:


> Solodaddio said:
> 
> 
> > Sweeeet ride! My dream truck is a 55-56, one of the only fords I'd drive and not be embaressed. But of course it'd have to have a small block* Chevy.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

coastman said:


> Thanks, it's got air ride suspension. I can lower it quite a bit more.


Ooooh weeeee thatswhatimtalkinbout!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

The old school engines are a thing of the past. I have built MANY high performance engine and several 1000+hp engines old school engines and it is just not cost effective any longer. I can take a bone stock LS3 and make over 550hp at the crank with just a camshaft swap. I have made over 800RWHP in a ZL1 Camaro with the GM LSA engine. 

think about it for a second, I can buy a crate LSA from Scoggin for 13-14K and that is turn key with wiring harness. 377ci 580hp / 556 tq with a warranty. Now with a pulley swap, cam change, supercharger porting and tune I can make this power at the back tire! The numbers above our crank shaft numbers not back tire numbers. If you know engine you will know it would cost you much more to try and build a big block to do the same thing and it would not live.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

TXShooter said:


> I had the high gears.


From what I have read if you had 4:88 gears headers and slicks in a dz302 in a 69 camaro it would run 13.2 in the quarter. That is the same as a stock c6 today with street tires. If you had street tires in the camaro I would add 0.5 sec.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

vette74 said:


> From what I have read if you had 4:88 gears headers and slicks in a dz302 in a 69 camaro it would run 13.2 in the quarter. That is the same as a stock c6 today with street tires. If you had street tires in the camaro I would add 0.5 sec.


this is a C6 with an LS3! it had factory heads, aftermarket cam and a mild stroke. rear tires 275 / 17Hoosiers. I drove this car from the woodland to Baytown and back. You could drive it every day if you wanted and it made in the low 20MPG on the Hwy.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

vette74 said:


> From what I have read if you had 4:88 gears headers and slicks in a dz302 in a 69 camaro it would run 13.2 in the quarter. That is the same as a stock c6 today with street tires. If you had street tires in the camaro I would add 0.5 sec.


All true Z/28's had a DZ block, but I thought I had 4.10 gears. This is what my friends told me when they rotated the tires on a lift.

But I also believe that car ran 13's in the quarter.

Maybe it did have 4.88 gears, because it sure could pull a hole shot.

Thanks for letting me relive my youth.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I took some pics this weekend of all the old trucks my father has going right now. The Landcruiser FJ40 is mine, so don't even ask.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Crowhater said:


> I took some pics this weekend of all the old trucks my father has going right now. The Landcruiser FJ40 is mine, so don't even ask.


I sure like that green 5-window. Any chance he might be willing to part with it?


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I sure like that green 5-window. Any chance he might be willing to part with it?


That green truck is all original and runs great. I can ask him if he wants to sell it I really don't know. He always hits me with the Sanford and Son routine " some day son this is all going to be yours " lololol. I tell him to please do me a favor and sell it all now, I only want my Landcruiser.


----------



## hayduke (Jan 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> They circled the problem for ya'


Green to ya... Lol

says I must spread my green before I can give ya any


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree with having an older truck, I have a 94 chevy stepside with over 276,000 miles, original 305 and transmission. I bought an white 05 duramax work trk package; AKA Shamu, to give the 94 gasser a break, man I love the 6.6 HP. I've installed after market power windows and replaced the factory sounds system to the 05. I would always baby the 94 and was always stressed pulling the boat on fishing and camping trips. Crowhater-you give me the motivation to work on my trucks, I'll keep you in mind for a task to difficult for me.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Oldies but Goodies*

I have a 1982 Chevy 4X4 Silverado K1500. I bought it because I got tired of not being able to address possible computer issues. I'm old school, if it has gas and a spark it should run! I think I'll soon be taking it to deer camp soon! I really want to restore it but it's third in line and runs!

P.S.- I also have a 1996 Z-71, 1998 f-150 and a 2005 Chevy C1500 so it won't be missed in the driveway!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> That green truck is all original and runs great. I can ask him if he wants to sell it I really don't know. He always hits me with the Sanford and Son routine " some day son this is all going to be yours " lololol. I tell him to please do me a favor and sell it all now, I only want my Landcruiser.


Rats.... was going to ask about the land cruiser.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Picture!*

I know, a post is worthless without pictures! Here's #3. She hasn't been washed in years but she starts right up! Thanks to Sta-Bil!!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

TXShooter said:


> Crowhater, you sound like you know your chit.
> 
> Don't want to hijack your thread, but since you posted a car, I have a question.
> 
> ...


Something like this?


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

coastman said:


> I've got an old truck


That's what I'm talkin about...one of these days, I'm going to buy me a 72 SWB to restore.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Smart!*



GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I bought my 2001 F350 crew 7.3 new. Now it has 320,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ. No, it doesn't have a navigation system, backup camera, etc. But in 2001, for me, it was a huge upgrade. It was the first truck that I ever owned that had an automatic transmission or electric windows.
> 
> Go ahead.....call me *******


^^^^ I call you wise!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Crowhater said:


> My truck is a 2005 and it is on its *third* duramax engine, trans, and T-case, I drive a great deal. *I take very good mechanical care of my vehicles*


ya, ok.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> ya, ok.


Can't wait to see what happens to this thread tomorrow.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> ya, ok.


Well......it is a chevy


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I drive an 11 Dmax that's been deleted. Crow I got w couple questions for ya some time when your not busy. I'll pm my number to ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

